# When will this "go London" ?



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm wondering how long until a London riot type event breaks out at one of these? In general, I think the sheeple waking up is probably a good thing overall, but I certainly woud not want to be anywhere near these cities if/when they turn ugly.

BBC News - Banks protests planned across US

Protesters are preparing for a mass march on New York's financial district, with rallies also planned in several other US cities.

Occupy Wall Street organisers hope to attract thousands of people to the rally in lower Manhattan, having won the backing of powerful unions.

The demonstrations are now in their third week and show no sign of fading.

They have been venting grievances over the 2008 corporate bailouts, high US unemployment and home repossessions.

'Revolution'

Protests have also been held recently in Las Vegas, Chicago, Ohio and Florida, where a rally last weekend drew a crowd carrying signs that read, "End Corporate Welfare" and "It is Time for a Revolution".

Hundreds of demonstrators were arrested last weekend on the Brooklyn Bridge.

Continue reading the main story 
"
Start Quote
What do you do when no one is listening to you? You take action"
End Quote 
Camille Rivera

Community organiser
Students at colleges across the US have been urged to walk out of class in solidarity with the activists at lunchtime on Wednesday.

Rallies are planned in the cities of Boston, Washington DC and Los Angeles.

But the biggest event is set to be in New York, where organisers expect dozens of unions and community organisations to join a march on Wall Street at 16:30 EDT (20:30 GMT).

Among the groups planning to attend are the Transport Workers Union, which offered its financial support last week.

The AFL-CIO federation of unions, the Communication Workers of America and the United Federation of Teachers have also said they would take part.

Union chiefs said the decision to back the protests came from shared grievances.

"These young people on Wall Street are giving voice to many of the problems that working people in America have been confronting over the last several years," Larry Hanley, international president of the Amalgamated Transit Union, told CNN.

'I'm the 99%'

Protesters' numbers have swollen since they first gathered as a small group camping out in Zuccotti Park, near Wall Street and the Federal Reserve.

A number of organisations such as the New York Communities for Change and United NY are expected to take part.

Camille Rivera, executive director of United NY, told the Associated Press news agency: "I think they're capturing a feel of disempowerment, feeling like nobody is listening to them. What do you do when no one is listening to you? You speak up, you take action."

In Boston, the Massachusetts Nurses Association is using the first day of its annual conference to join protesters who have set up a makeshift camp in that city's financial district.

MoveOn.org - a liberal activism website - is encouraging participants to post photos of themselves with the caption, "I'm the 99%".

This is said to be a reference to those people not among the wealthiest 1% of Americans.

The rallies have been largely peaceful apart from occasional scuffles, including the arrests of more than 700 protesters on the Brooklyn Bridge on Saturday.

New York police were criticised after video showed two women in the march being pepper sprayed by police.

But police said the demonstrators had ignored warnings to keep off the road and avoid halting traffic.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Good observation on this potentially "going London". The demonstrations in London and Athens started out as peaceful demonstrations.

Once the "anarchist" joined in the demonstartions, things deteriorated rapidly.

All it will take is a few bad apples throwing rocks through windows to get the crowd and the police to react and over react.

Time will tell, but one of these venues will erupt.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

If they do become violent, it will be due to the puppet masters organizing and controlling these idiots seeing that their current tactics are not working to achieve the goals they have in mind, which is generating chaos and causing Americans to think these idiots have more power than they really do or ever will have.

Look who are doing the "protesting". They are young. They are white. They are products of a marxist education system. Mostly, however, they are gullible and simply dumb as sh*t. They have had the luxury of having the leisure time to dabble in all this leftist BS because mommy and daddy supported them and paid the bills. None of them have suffered. None of them have been victims of injustice. They are the "useful idiots" we have all heard about. They are expendable. If Soros and/or the marxists thought shedding the blood of these idiots would further the fascist cause, they will do it.

Don't be rattled by all this. Its all right out of Cloward & Piven. Knowledge is power. We have the knowledge.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

roits would give an excuse to declare ML and postpone elections


----------



## davjan4 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmm... ever notice what they are saying sort of mimicks what thebama administration is runningon: "tax the rich" blah blah lah.
These "demonstrationsare being run by the current whote house administration. The backing of the unions confirms that. It's prt of Obama's plan for pitting one class against another in order to win the election. Just a little class warfare. 
The othe post up there is spot on. These are dumb white kids being organized by the powers that be. They are puppets. This is no grass roots movement.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Dozens Arrested In Wall Street Protests As Rallies Spread Across The Hudson | Fox News

the last few paragraphs show who the lower-echelon puppetmasters are, who've they always been... college professors

"boo-hoo, there's a populist movement to actually get RESULTS from teachers, boo-hoo"


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading on the tin foil hats sites and foreign news sites says otherwise. What is being reported on are the shills. What is not being reported on are the folks who started and believe in what they are doing. An example: last week there was one person with a global warming sign and all the reporters and photographers were flocked around him There were hundreds of End the Fed signs and not one made any news report. The folks being interviewed in the MSM who are parroting Obama views are not part of the demonstrations, they are media shills. I know there are others who read the same sites as I do see the posts of articles from them.

The way I see it is Big Brother (and Big Sis) cannot go in and forcefully shut this movement off. That would go against what they are doing in Africa and the ME. Look at what happened in NYC about the pepper spraying and herding folks into arrestable sized groups, not good coverage for the PTB. So, what they are doing is discrediting these folks in the news by making it seem like they are morons with no direction. Don’t get me wrong here, I don’t think they have a firm direction but the MSM is showing them no mercy.

Think about this. For the last two weeks nothing was mentioned in any U.S. MSM news report about the protests, nothing. They were sure getting coverage in other countries around the world though! Last night NBC, CBS and whatever the local news broadcast is had coverage! No, not good coverage but they got significant air time. It took TPTB two weeks to come up with a plan to try and put these demonstrations down. Will it work? It appears to have already worked with folks who only read the MSM news. For folks that get their news from different sources we can see what the MSM is doing. Next will be planting shills who will start trouble. It will only take a small group of paid ‘protesters’ who start throwing rocks or breaking into stores to shut the whole thing down.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

You are so right Woody. The first we heard of the demonstration was when they arrested all on the Brooklyn Bridge. Without this forum a lot of us would never know the real news. The powers that be will try to control this to their advantage.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Woody said:


> Next will be planting shills who will start trouble. It will only take a small group of paid 'protesters' who start throwing rocks or breaking into stores to shut the whole thing down.


 :hmmm: that didn't work when they tried it with the T.E.A. Party...


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha--I just have to laugh out load on this issue also.

It's funny to see reactions to these protesters on this forum as well as other similar forums.

Whether you align your political befifs to the Right, the Left or in the Middle, we are all puppets to the puppet masters that none of us really understand. Our politicians are only public relations experts for the puppets masters.

I would think that all people who are prepping for a SHTF scenario would pause to look at the big picture. Prepping should not just be a matter of stockpiling food, water and ammo--it should become a way of life.

I have found that once we cashed in our chips and walked away from the high stakes game of excessive consumerism, we were able to BEGIN to see the much bigger picture.

We are working rapidly to become self-sufficient. We have built a network of like minded people and this network continues to grow.

The more independent we become, we find that we are able to cut more of the strings the puppet masters are dangling. We are gaining freedom by cutting these strings and mainstream politics seems to impact us less and less everyday.

We can only encourage more people to see the light and break away from the madness that is rapidly distroying this country.

No matter what your political views may be, take a hard look at how the entire politial machine impacts your life and ask yourself how you can cut a few of the strings yourself.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Good observation on this potentially "going London". The demonstrations in London and Athens started out as peaceful demonstrations.
> 
> Once the "anarchist" joined in the demonstartions, things deteriorated rapidly.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking the PTB may try.. put some plants in there to incite violence, looting, etc. then let the MSM spin it into "all those bad people".


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Something might be coming soon. The MSM has had demonstrators on every night and they give them a pretty big time slot on the news. As pointed out by some of the folks there, the press is interviewing all the morons while turning away from articulate people. I have seen nothing of Syria or any M.E. countries in the MSM evening news programs I scan. Obama’s ‘pass my bill or else’ has also been having at least a mention every night.

When the dancing and survivor shows get left out of the MSM news programs, you know something is up!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm thinking that October 10th will be a signal for all hell to break loose!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> I'm thinking that October 10th will be a signal for all hell to break loose!


Why would Columbus Day be a signal for all heck to break loose?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Information leaks over the past several days - actually since this thread was first started - have firmed up suspicions that the Obama administration is directly involved in these "occupation" demos. Its not these delusional kids that bother me. Its the apparent fact that government officials at the top level, including a sitting president, have involved themselves in aiding and abetting what is essentially a mob action within the confines of the United States for the purpose of creating further chaos in a financial system that they themselves created and personally benefited from.

Make no mistake, violence if forthcoming.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

With so very little actually being accomplished by The Great Unwashed Masses of Useful Idiots occupying these areas, and with Old Man Winter coming soon, I expect to soon see the SEIU backers and Move-On goons (the true 'behind the scenes power behind this charade) get back to their usual modus operandi and begin inciting their starry-eyed puppets to more violence. Violence is good.... violence sells.
Ask any Ulltra-Socialist Radical........


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Information leaks over the past several days - actually since this thread was first started - have firmed up suspicions that the Obama administration is directly involved in these "occupation" demos. Its not these delusional kids that bother me. Its the apparent fact that government officials at the top level, including a sitting president, have involved themselves in aiding and abetting what is essentially a mob action within the confines of the United States for the purpose of creating further chaos in a financial system that they themselves created and personally benefited from.
> 
> Make no mistake, violence if forthcoming.


Can you say Martial Law? I knew that you could. :gaah:

DM


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ezmerelda said:


> Why would Columbus Day be a signal for all heck to break loose?


Anonymous has promised to cyber attack wall street.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

oldvet said:


> Can you say Martial Law? I knew that you could. :gaah:
> 
> DM


There has been some talk that martial law might be implemented as a result of some "false flag" event in order to suspend the Constitution and postpone the elections. I heard the same rumors prior to the 2010 elections.

Make no mistake, Obama is the front man, but he isn't the one in-charge. Marxists have been working on turning this republic inside out for decades at least, if not for a century. They first attempted to take over government, which failed. They then got smart and took over our education system instead. For all these years they have indoctrinated our youth. The marxist finishing schools were our universities and colleges. Marxists have now achieved their dream of obtaining influential positions within government, labor, our federal courts, and media, and they did it by actually being elected, appointed, and promoted into these positions through normal and accepted means. This is their chance. This is what they have always dreamed of. They are now within striking distance of a full communist takeover of the United States "without a shot being fired" according to Kruzchef long ago. This is it for them. If they fail here there will be no other opportunity for another century, or maybe forever. We will see them go to any lengths in the next 13 months to cause as much chaos as they can to keep any opposition off balance and tip the scales in their favor. Any lie, any violence, any disruption, any misdirection to succeed. Unfortunately for them, they might have tipped their hand with Obama. He has been a total disaster for them. People have become awake and are watching this Obama fiasco - spiraling national debt, crony capitalism, pay offs, back room deals, a corrupt Justice Dept., unconstitutional "czars", lie after lie... the list could go on. They are desperate and don't know exactly what to do. Watch out. They are becoming increasingly dangerous.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

as the portion of society living off the gov grows and the way they have been selling this lets be fair program they might pull it off. The portion of our society that really know wha communism reall looks like are getting older and a larger and larger percentage of them are now relying on the gov.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

The final word will be said by those bringing their guns out.....to much talk already.........:nuts: crazy but right........:2thumb:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> There has been some talk that martial law might be implemented as a result of some "false flag" event in order to suspend the Constitution and postpone the elections. I heard the same rumors prior to the 2010 elections.
> 
> Make no mistake, Obama is the front man, but he isn't the one in-charge. Marxists have been working on turning this republic inside out for decades at least, if not for a century. They first attempted to take over government, which failed. They then got smart and took over our education system instead. For all these years they have indoctrinated our youth. The marxist finishing schools were our universities and colleges. Marxists have now achieved their dream of obtaining influential positions within government, labor, our federal courts, and media, and they did it by actually being elected, appointed, and promoted into these positions through normal and accepted means. This is their chance. This is what they have always dreamed of. They are now within striking distance of a full communist takeover of the United States "without a shot being fired" according to Kruzchef long ago. This is it for them. If they fail here there will be no other opportunity for another century, or maybe forever. We will see them go to any lengths in the next 13 months to cause as much chaos as they can to keep any opposition off balance and tip the scales in their favor. Any lie, any violence, any disruption, any misdirection to succeed. Unfortunately for them, they might have tipped their hand with Obama. He has been a total disaster for them. People have become awake and are watching this Obama fiasco - spiraling national debt, crony capitalism, pay offs, back room deals, a corrupt Justice Dept., unconstitutional "czars", lie after lie... the list could go on. They are desperate and don't know exactly what to do. Watch out. They are becoming increasingly dangerous.


You know some people might call you nuts and completely off the wall, and that you need to take your "tin foil" hat off.

Well I am not one of those people. I don't know how well entrenched the Marxists are here in America, but as I sit here thinking about it after reading your post I began to realize just how much sense you make.

What has any Marxist style Government done before they achieved total control?

In short they eventually took away everyone's rights and freedoms. Some did it slowly a little at a time until finally folks woke up one morning and realized that there were "Jack Boots" patrolling the streets and kicking in doors and they were helpless to do anything about it.

Other marxists did it by open revolt and overthrowing those in power.

We have seen it done time after time and I do believe you are correct, we are seeing it unfold right here, right now, and "they" seem to be pulling it off.

DM


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been called worse, but I'm at the point in life that it doesn't make a crap to me.

Read the book by Saul Alinsky - "Rules for Radicals" and do a little snooping around about the theory promoted by both Cloward and Piven. Cloward is now taking a dirt nap, but old Francis Piven is still stirring the pot, (and looks like she should be riding a broom!) Both are a blueprint in exactly how to gain control. Obama has implemented their strategy right down the line, even when back in the Senate. Overwhelm the current system. Create chaos. Plant the seeds of class warfare. Cause a country to doubt its greatness, question its motives, change its history, and destroy its culture. Dumb down its youth. Sow the seeds of despair and grow dependance upon government. Its all happening right before our eyes. *Tin foil not required*


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

real riots will probably break out when the sheeple get tired of getting maced and clubed for not breaking the law. I know if I was 30-40-50 yrs younger,no SOB would club or mace me without getting a little of their own medicine and I would't care what uniform they were wearing.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> I have found that once we cashed in our chips and walked away from the high stakes game of excessive consumerism, we were able to BEGIN to see the much bigger picture.
> 
> We are working rapidly to become self-sufficient. We have built a network of like minded people and this network continues to grow.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. But be assured, things will get very bad and many will suffer, many will die. Liberty, the most precious gift of all, is what is under attack.

I stated in another post that suffering can be a useful tool to teach humility. Our entire nation is going to suffer brutally, I am afraid that most will not live long enough to learn the lesson.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Why would the Hermanator say that the protests are 'unamerican'?
What could be more American than a protest, no matter whats its against?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Why would the Hermanator say that the protests are 'unamerican'?
> What could be more American than a protest, no matter whats its against?


Possibly because there is nothing American about protesting for more handouts. These folks would spit in the eye of anyone who has actually worked for something and doesnt want to give it to someone who refuses to work for anything. If there is a real American one in the bunch he is the one with the hot dog cart selling food to these lazy SOBs!

Historically Americans have fought and died for independence and freedom. Not government dependence and slavery.

Good for Herman Cain for calling them exactly what they are!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I've been called worse, but I'm at the point in life that it doesn't make a crap to me.
> 
> Read the book by Saul Alinsky - "Rules for Radicals" and do a little snooping around about the theory promoted by both Cloward and Piven. Cloward is now taking a dirt nap, but old Francis Piven is still stirring the pot, (and looks like she should be riding a broom!) Both are a blueprint in exactly how to gain control. Obama has implemented their strategy right down the line, even when back in the Senate. Overwhelm the current system. Create chaos. Plant the seeds of class warfare. Cause a country to doubt its greatness, question its motives, change its history, and destroy its culture. Dumb down its youth. Sow the seeds of despair and grow dependance upon government. Its all happening right before our eyes. *Tin foil not required*


Jezcruzen, don't take what I said the wrong way, I said they might call you nuts but not me I agree with you.

DM


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Ant, I knew I could rely on you!

I take issue with those holding up signs about their student loans, which at least in DC there seems to be a lot of. Noone forced anyone to get a student loan. I do see their point about how C and BAC were bailed out, why shouldnt they. On my way home from work I heard an economist saying how it would make more sense to give poor people the money instead of letting those off with their loans, and how it would flow right into the economy immediately, as opposed to creating another freebie for the people who are being educated and assumedly need the money less than someone in poverty.
Im all for supporting them for wanting to 0.v3rt.hr0w the system (yeah didnt want to say that word), but prolly not for the system they want, whatever that is.

I say its about to 'go London' pretty soon.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The fruits don't fall far from the trees.Many of these are kids of the hippy .
Already it is as filthy as Woodstock ,one of the males even defecated on a cop car!The park is turned into an sewer.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Could things go London when these groups start marching on the rich as they say they will today. I don't think that is a smart move, but if it leads to fast violent actions from both sides, no matter who starts it, the radicals could be viewed as mistreated and pitiful. 

I can see where these groups could gain support from some of the masses, from a violent confrontation. IMHO, If this occupy thing had started in hot weather, it would have already turned violent.

Things are so polarized in this country right now, it wouldn't take much of a spark to ignite a huge powder keg. Again IMHO, if the keg ever explodes, it will be very difficult to determine which side is the right one to stand with.

I can imagine random groups of violent actions, all across the country. Very similar to what many areas incurred during the civil war.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Possibly because there is nothing American about protesting for more handouts. These folks would spit in the eye of anyone who has actually worked for something and doesnt want to give it to someone who refuses to work for anything. If there is a real American one in the bunch he is the one with the hot dog cart selling food to these lazy SOBs!
> 
> Historically Americans have fought and died for independence and freedom. Not government dependence and slavery.
> 
> Good for Herman Cain for calling them exactly what they are!



It doesnt really matter to me what theyre protesting for or against in tis context. My point was I respect them for doing it.
Case in point:
There has been a group protesting for about 6 months not a half mile from my house. I will not discuss what its about, its not the point. To me, they are arguing for something thats way more intimate (and therefore NOT in the gubts realm) than whether or not the gubt is corrupt and they (banks/gubt/politicians) are stealing from us. I VEHEMENTLY disagree with their stance, so much that I find myself angry at them each time I drive by (I should really go another way...). 
But I find myself begrudgingly respecting them for doing it. They have their stance, and they are trying to change peoples minds. I may hate their viewpoint, and prolly by association them personally, but I respect their right to do it, and the fact that they are sticking to it.


----------



## PostItNote (Oct 12, 2011)

*No london, yet.*



41south said:


> Could things go London when these groups start marching on the rich as they say they will today.


I disagree, these protests will not "go London" this year. In London you have a lot of poor and marginalized people many who have not assimilated into the culture, be they muslim immigrants or whatever. In contrast, the people in the OWS movement are mostly rich white hipster students who are looking for something meaningful. They are not poor. They are well fed, have Ipod's Iphones etc. Many of them go to expensive private universities. They are pampered spoiled brats who are pissed off that their women's/minorities/gender studies and poetry degrees aren't worth the $100K salary that their dad makes. Many more of them are unmotivated pot smokers (not violent people in general) who are just looking for a party atmosphere. Their anger is fake, they are just looking to be cool. HOWEVER, that said, these people are rather drone-like zombies (lookup the Atlanta video of them chanting back whatever they are told to say). They COULD become easily LED. But it won't happen this year. It is too close to winter. They will go away when it starts getting really cold at night in NYC and elsewhere. THIS IS, however, A DRY RUN for NEXT YEAR. You have ACORN, the SEIU, etc., learning from this exercise, and drawing up plans on how to LEAD these mindless hipsters, and what is going on now is NOTHING compared to what will start early next summer, and right up to the election (if it happens). Take these college yuppie poseurs with the right amount of mind control from the aforementioned groups, and add in some of the anarcho-communist types that are always torching dumpsters and flipping cars at IMF and WorldBank meetings and you may have a recipe for some London type violence.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> I'm thinking that October 10th will be a signal for all hell to break loose!


I haven't heard any news around here about any major issues happening on the 10th of October (two days ago) ... is there is a news blackout that is keeping us un-informed or was the 10th a non-issue?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> It doesnt really matter to me what theyre protesting for or against in tis context. My point was I respect them for doing it.
> Case in point:
> There has been a group protesting for about 6 months not a half mile from my house. I will not discuss what its about, its not the point. To me, they are arguing for something thats way more intimate (and therefore NOT in the gubts realm) than whether or not the gubt is corrupt and they (banks/gubt/politicians) are stealing from us. I VEHEMENTLY disagree with their stance, so much that I find myself angry at them each time I drive by (I should really go another way...).
> But I find myself begrudgingly respecting them for doing it. They have their stance, and they are trying to change peoples minds. I may hate their viewpoint, and prolly by association them personally, but I respect their right to do it, and the fact that they are sticking to it.


I see what you are saying and I respect their right to do it (I am not trying to pass rules/regulations to get them to stop) but there is nothing American about what they are protesting for. There is really nothing American about protesting at all. Yes, it is the American way to allow protests but I dont see protesting as American. Usually protesting is done by anti-American groups and usually because they are trying to forcibly stop someone from doing something that is not even illegal. Instead they should be voting and supporting legislation.

But again, I do agree with what you said above. If we would all be so passionate about what we believe is right and willing to stand on those beliefs in the face of the masses.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

oldvet said:


> Jezcruzen, don't take what I said the wrong way, I said they might call you nuts but not me I agree with you.
> 
> DM


Oh, I didn't Old Vet.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> It doesnt really matter to me what theyre protesting for or against in tis context. My point was I respect them for doing it.
> Case in point:
> There has been a group protesting for about 6 months not a half mile from my house. I will not discuss what its about, its not the point. To me, they are arguing for something thats way more intimate (and therefore NOT in the gubts realm) than whether or not the gubt is corrupt and they (banks/gubt/politicians) are stealing from us. I VEHEMENTLY disagree with their stance, so much that I find myself angry at them each time I drive by (I should really go another way...).
> But I find myself begrudgingly respecting them for doing it. They have their stance, and they are trying to change peoples minds. I may hate their viewpoint, and prolly by association them personally, but I respect their right to do it, and the fact that they are sticking to it.


Petitioning for grievances and demonstrating are indeed constitutional. But... BUT, is having the crowd infiltrated with marxists, who themselves are pushing for a finish you won't like. Having them stand up addressing this crowd of idiots and calling for a "real revolution", violence, overthrowing our republic, crushing capitalism and the free market system, proposing murdering those who they have targeted as having too much money.

Rosan Bar stood out there yesterday and called for guillotining Wall St. workers and CEOs, (and NBC gave her another TV program. Hank, Jr. was pilloried then fired by ESPN for simply making an analogy.) This is the new America, and we will be stuck with it if patriots don't get up off their asses!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to wonder how "grassroots" this movement is when people are being recruited, trained and paid to protest. This is an ad from craigslist. 

FIGHT TO HOLD WALLSTREET ACCOUNTABLE NOW! MAKE A DIFFERNENCE GET PAID!

The Working Families Party (WFP) (www.workingfamiliesparty.org) is New York's most energetic, independent and progressive political party. Formed in 1998 by a grassroots coalition of community organizations, neighborhood activists, and labor unions, we came together to build a society that works for all of us, not just Wall Street CEOs and the well-connected. WFP is independent from corporate and government funding and in-addition we are community based; community funded and equally uninfluenced by both major parties. Our agenda focuses on economic and social justice, corporate accountability, job creation, environmental protection, and investment in education and healthcare.

For the past twelve years the WFP has been at the fore front of progressive politics,

Leading the fight and helping to frame the debate. The WFP has a proud record of fighting for issues that matter and has been instrumental in implementing key pieces of legislation such as Raising New York's Minimum Wage, Enacting Living Wage Laws, Creating Thousands of Jobs In the Green Economy, Passing Healthcare Reforms on the Local Level, Fighting for Affordable Housing, Keeping Tuition Costs Low, A Progressive Tax Code, Reliable/Cost Effective Public Transit System, Public Financing Of Elections and Corporate Accountability . In addition, we have an unapologetic stance on supporting and pushing good candidates to enact progressive legislation

The WFP is seeking immediate hires.

You must be an energetic communicator, with a passion for social and economic justice.

Only outgoing, articulate dedicated, determined candidates will be considered for the positions.

For those candidates that qualify WFP offers substantial paid-training provided by senior leadership, on varied issues such as: advocacy, public speaking, mobilizing, fundraising, networking and organizing. We invest in passionate people with excellent communication skills and a full benefits package is offered to those candidates that qualify. In addition, there is opportunity for advancement and travel to our satellite chapters and out of state affiliates.

This is not a policy job! Through direct action you will be shaping NY state politics for the next 20 years.

If you care about New York and want to help educate and mobilize around legislative campaigns-then we look forward to hearing from you!

"We're organizing in communities around New York State -- but we don't hire people to Occupy Wall Street. Then again, if you believe the laughable conspiracy theories from Glenn Beck or Rush Limbaugh, this is probably the wrong job for you anyway."

Apply at http://www.workingfamiliesparty.org/jobs/.

* Compensation: $350-$650 A Week Depending On Responsibility & Length Of Time On Staff
* Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
* Please, no phone calls about this job!
* Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.

PostingID: 2618821815


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I haven't heard any news around here about any major issues happening on the 10th of October (two days ago) ... is there is a news blackout that is keeping us un-informed or was the 10th a non-issue?


I thought the 10th was the day that Anonymous was going to wreak havoc. Guess their internet connection must have been offline that day!


----------

